
Extreme low-carb diet may speed aging and dull cognition: Japanese mice study - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/05/17/national/science-health/extreme-low-carb-diet-may-speed-aging-dull-cognition-japanese-teams-study-mice-finds/
======
masonic
Carb consumption of 20% of calories 8s hardly "extreme low carb". Assume 2000
kcal diet: that's 100g of carbs, which is five times the standard Atkins
threshold, for one example.

